# April 2016 Photo Challenge Voting



## snowbear (May 2, 2016)

Entries for April 2016 - _The Letter A_:
Voting will close 9 May, 2016.

1. Lots of A's





2. Forgotten Angel




3. A-Spider




4. Three A's and a Dead Spider




5. Acerbic Accommodations





Good luck to all.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 2, 2016)

Umm, is "A" the theme ?


----------



## snowbear (May 3, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Umm, is "A" the theme ?


'at's affirmative.


----------



## astroNikon (May 3, 2016)

voted


----------



## Designer (May 3, 2016)

snowbear said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Umm, is "A" the theme ?
> ...


For those of us who might have forgotten, it would help a lot if you re-post the theme of the month.  

thanks


----------



## Designer (May 3, 2016)

Voting for my favorite in the monthly photo challenge was interesting.  I found myself evaluating each entry on a mixture of qualities; technical, artistic, and thematic.


----------



## astroNikon (May 3, 2016)

Designer said:


> Voting for my favorite in the monthly photo challenge was interesting.  I found myself evaluating each entry on a mixture of qualities; technical, artistic, and thematic.


I had a close up photo of a Herd of A.... Donkey's faced away from the camera doubling the A's, but it was rejected.


----------



## snowbear (May 3, 2016)

Designer said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > dxqcanada said:
> ...



Done.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## snowbear (May 3, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Voting for my favorite in the monthly photo challenge was interesting.  I found myself evaluating each entry on a mixture of qualities; technical, artistic, and thematic.
> ...


Spam filter must have got ya.

(I so want to go somewhere else with this but I must follow the rules regarding the desire of those wanting to be in a position to set government policies)


----------

